# Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch August 23, dates flexible for 8/22-25



## spears2008 (Jul 21, 2013)

We are looking for a 1 bedroom unit at Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio, TX.  The only night that we for sure need is Friday, August 23rd.  My understanding of the Hyatt system is that you can't usually book just 1 night, so  we would consider a 2 night trip from Thursday, 22 -24. or the 23-25.  A 3-nighter for 8/22-25 would also work if the price is right.

Thanks, Rachel
rachelgspears at yahoo


----------

